# CPC-A, looking for resume feedback



## Mtee

Hello, I am a newly certified CPC-A. I am in the process of completing PractiCode and I am looking for my first real-world coding position. I am crossing over from one industry to another and I do believe I've gained experience that is applicable to medical coding.
I'd love to hear feedback from more experienced coders -- thoughts on if you would or would not consider me for an entry coding job and if not what would you need to see on my resume that is not presently on there.

Thank you for your time and expertise.

View attachment MichelleT-CPC-A_ResumeC.pdf


----------



## Pam Brooks

This is a good resume--I like that you indicated right under your name that you're a certified coder, and you also listed your education near the top as well.  If you obtained a degree, please make sure to note that, or at least note the # of credits you obtained.  A degree will place you at the top of my list, even with an apprentice certification.    Adding your LinkedIn link is definitely the smart thing to do.  Remember, as you apply for positions, use the language in the company's  own job descriptions to describe your experience. And don't be afraid to change up your resume to highlight your current skills for each different job you apply for.  

I don't know of any certifications in Terminology and Anatomy, and there's no certification for ICD-10-proficiency.  That is expected if you are currently certified.  Place that information under skills/education.  You may want to head your resume as Michelle C. Tee, CPC-A.  That's what I look to see.  Lots of people have job experience....what I want to see is that you were outstanding in your past jobs.  

Under your experience, note any responsibilities or tasks you had where you went over and above, or made a difference.  When you implemented the USDA standards and recorded metrics, were you at the top 95% or something like that?  As the Bass store manager, were you more profitable than other stores in the region?  Lots of people have job experience....what I want to see is that you were outstanding in your past jobs. 
I have a per-diem Coding Assistant position open here  in NH.  Any interest?  It's not full-time or benefit eligible, unfortunately, but all of the coding assistants I've hired over the years have all gone on to become full time coding staff.  It's also not remote, so it would require that you work on site.

Good luck with your new career.


----------



## lgarand

Nice feedback!  Ms. Brooks, Do you think the Practicode program is helps a CPC-A with getting a real job? I also am working on Practicode as a CPC-A and wonder if it's really worth the effort. The exercises are tough!
Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## Mtee

Pam Brooks said:


> This is a good resume--I like that you indicated right under your name that you're a certified coder, and you also listed your education near the top as well.  If you obtained a degree, please make sure to note that, or at least note the # of credits you obtained.  A degree will place you at the top of my list, even with an apprentice certification.    Adding your LinkedIn link is definitely the smart thing to do.  Remember, as you apply for positions, use the language in the company's  own job descriptions to describe your experience. And don't be afraid to change up your resume to highlight your current skills for each different job you apply for.
> 
> I don't know of any certifications in Terminology and Anatomy, and there's no certification for ICD-10-proficiency.  That is expected if you are currently certified.  Place that information under skills/education.  You may want to head your resume as Michelle C. Tee, CPC-A.  That's what I look to see.  Lots of people have job experience....what I want to see is that you were outstanding in your past jobs.
> 
> Under your experience, note any responsibilities or tasks you had where you went over and above, or made a difference.  When you implemented the USDA standards and recorded metrics, were you at the top 95% or something like that?  As the Bass store manager, were you more profitable than other stores in the region?  Lots of people have job experience....what I want to see is that you were outstanding in your past jobs.
> I have a per-diem Coding Assistant position open here  in NH.  Any interest?  It's not full-time or benefit eligible, unfortunately, but all of the coding assistants I've hired over the years have all gone on to become full time coding staff.  It's also not remote, so it would require that you work on site.
> 
> Good luck with your new career.



Pam, thank you so much for your advice and expertise and taking the time out of your day to look at my resume and give feedback. It is invaluable to me! All of the certifications I listed are from the AAPC. The documents are available on my LinkedIn page. (https://www.linkedin.com/in/michelle-tee-2097669a) Is there a better way I should be showing them on my resume?  I wish I could take you up on your offer, but I am not looking to relocate at this time. If there are any remote positions that become available please do not hesitate to reach out!

Thank you again and have a beautiful day.


----------



## CodingKing

A lot of good advice above. You're in the same spot as my girlfriend who is trying to figure out how to turn a retail & grocery career into something more meaningful to her like health and wellness.


----------



## Thomasmichelles@yahoo.com

*Remote Coding Positions*

Any certified coder looking for full time or part time-20 hours or more remote coding positions $22-$26 per hour, please contact me asap:

Michelle Thomas
michelle.thomas@randstadusa.com
615-925-9996 (cell)
615-316-0755 office

Thank you!


----------



## SamRobert2012

Thomasmichelles@yahoo.com said:


> Any certified coder looking for full time or part time-20 hours or more remote coding positions $22-$26 per hour, please contact me asap:
> 
> Michelle Thomas
> michelle.thomas@randstadusa.com
> 615-925-9996 (cell)
> 615-316-0755 office
> 
> Thank you!



Michelle please look for my email in your inbox as I will be contacting you today about the opportunities with your company.


----------



## Msdcharles 

SamRobert2012 said:


> Michelle please look for my email in your inbox as I will be contacting you today about the opportunities with your company.


----------

